# Help Canadians - I am trying to send a deposit for a fishing vacation from US to Canada



## gjhardt (Feb 24, 2022)

I have found paysend but it never  goes through - seems like a glitch with 3 digit on credit card.  Is there any other site you know of where I can transfer money via an email address from US to Canada.  Thanks for any help


----------



## echino (Feb 24, 2022)

They don't take credit cards? Then there's no easy way, unless they are already set up to accept payments from outside of Canada with PayPal etc.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2022)

I don't know if they will accept a mailed check but most banks will issue a check in canadian currency that you can send.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 24, 2022)

If the snag is on their end (bank) have the outfitter work it out there, if it's between banks, try another card, or ask the outfitter if they will accept a written check or a bank transfer. I don't see this as a timeshare problem.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm curious how the paysend app works regarding Canadian purchases. It looks like the recipient in Canada has to put their banking info into the paysend interac according to the app.

Bill


----------



## RNCollins (Feb 24, 2022)

If you are trying to pay with a debit or credit card, you may need to call your credit card company first. Tell them you are making a charge to Canada, and on what date or range of dates. This will take the block off your card and let you purchase something for the specified time period. You will need to know the exact day the fishing company will charge you card.


----------



## qb_bc (Feb 25, 2022)

Wise (wise.com) should be able to do it. 

I found the CVV on AMEX cards to be fiddly. Usually it is straight forward to enter the three (or sometimes four) digit code on the back of the credit card into the CVV field.


----------



## gjhardt (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks all.  After days of trying with no success settled on mailing a check for deposit and bringing canadian cash for balance.  Happy to be going fishing in Canada once again.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 2, 2022)

I really wish more companies would make it easier and cheaper to send money from Canada to the US and the other direction. I hate having to use paypal and pay the fee every time I rent in WM credits.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 2, 2022)

Tacoma said:


> I really wish more companies would make it easier and cheaper to send money from Canada to the US and the other direction. I hate having to use paypal and pay the fee every time I rent in WM credits.



Oh, I wish that as well.  It has been such a hassle for us even transferring money from a Canadian bank to our US bank account. When we bought our FL condo the money went from our local bank branch (Orillia ON) to the head office (Toronto) to the Deutch bank (Germany) and finally to the Florida bank, and of course everybody took a little piece for admin fees. It cost us thousands!  It has gotten to the point that we just withdraw cash and carry it across the border ourselves. If it is under $10K we don't need to declare it. I understand that now the TD Bank and BMO have made it easier to transfer money between Canada and the USA, but we have been with Scotia Bank since it was the Bank of Nova Scotia (back in the 80's?) and we didn't want to change banks. 

When we want to buy anything or pay for a service in Florida we can usually use our US Credit card but there are times when we would love to be able to just do an E-transfer.  Maybe one day.


~Diane


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 2, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't know if they will accept a mailed check but most banks will issue a check in canadian currency that you can send.


Every Canadian bank I know of will take a US based check written against a US bank. Unfortunately the same is not true of US banks. The OP could just send a regular check in US funds.


----------



## jestme (Mar 6, 2022)

moonstone said:


> Oh, I wish that as well.  It has been such a hassle for us even transferring money from a Canadian bank to our US bank account. When we bought our FL condo the money went from our local bank branch (Orillia ON) to the head office (Toronto) to the Deutch bank (Germany) and finally to the Florida bank, and of course everybody took a little piece for admin fees. It cost us thousands!  It has gotten to the point that we just withdraw cash and carry it across the border ourselves. If it is under $10K we don't need to declare it. I understand that now the TD Bank and BMO have made it easier to transfer money between Canada and the USA, but we have been with Scotia Bank since it was the Bank of Nova Scotia (back in the 80's?) and we didn't want to change banks.
> 
> When we want to buy anything or pay for a service in Florida we can usually use our US Credit card but there are times when we would love to be able to just do an E-transfer.  Maybe one day.
> 
> ...


In 2020, I tried to take $US cash out of my TD $US dollar account in Hawaii. No go. The machine wouldn't let me do it. I had to take US funds from my $C account, (with a US$400 maximum per transaction) and let the bank do the conversion, and of course charge me the ATM fee (in US$) for each withdrawl. Called them to ask why, and was told that was the rules. I no longer have a $US account with TD.... I now take US cash with me.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 6, 2022)

Back when I owned racehorses in Australia I used to pay my monthly training bills in Australian Dollars using the Wells Fargo International Remittance Service.  It worked well and wasn't (at that time anyway) very expensive....

George


----------



## jorcus (Mar 10, 2022)

I told my wife she could take my checkbook away if I ever bought a Racehorse or a Timeshare. At least I can still bet on the horses and rent the timeshares and retain my banking privileges.


bogey21 said:


> Back when I owned racehorses in Australia I used to pay my monthly training bills in Australian Dollars using the Wells Fargo International Remittance Service.  It worked well and wasn't (at that time anyway) very expensive....
> 
> George


----------



## WManning (Aug 21, 2022)

gjhardt said:


> I have found paysend but it never  goes through - seems like a glitch with 3 digit on credit card.  Is there any other site you know of where I can transfer money via an email address from US to Canada.  Thanks for any help


PayPal. If they are billing in CAD you can send CAD. Use credit card with no foreign exchange fees to get the daily exchage rate. I send payment to one of my suppliers with friends and family to avoid having my supplier paying a fee.


----------



## gjhardt (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks,  the marina nor owner had paypal,  so I ended up sending a check and will pay balance in Canadian dollars when we arrive.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 21, 2022)

I have a TD Canada Trust account in Canada.  That bank has both CDN $$ and US $$ Accounts.  I also have a TD bank in US, obviously US$$ only.  My family still lives in Canada and recently paid the BC costs for the 4 BR I booked for them in CDN $$.  They email me the money using Interac in CDN $$.  I convert it to US $$ in my Canada bank and transfer it to my US$$ account in Canada.  Then I transfer money from my Canadian bank US$$ to the US Bank account.  Yes it is 3 steps, but at least I can do it only online and in only a matter of a few keystrokes.


----------

